# Ball Engineer M Challenger – Ball's first in-house movement



## haywain

Can't link, so: shop.ballwatch.ch/80hrs

Got an e-mail about the opening of this pre-order today. I'm a happy Hydrocarbon owner and this is probably the first watch from Ball that got me to consider pre-ordering, but mostly just for the novelty of the in-house movement. Stylistically, there isn't much setting the M apart from the rest of the Engineer series in my opinion, but it looks like a sharp watch with a couple different color options available. The case itself looks good to my eye, and the movement looks relatively well finished if a bit pedestrian but matches the price point I think.

Quick facts from the site:
• 80 hr power reserve
• COSC-cert
• Glass & gas... crystal caseback and all the tritium you'd expect from Ball
• Limited to 1000 pieces (+ choose your number)
• Black, gray and blue faces in 40 or 43mm


----------



## verreauxi

I'm likely to pick one up; though it is an oddly designed dial for them to plunk their first in-house movement in. The tubular 3, 6, 9, 12 give it a tool watch feel, yet the rest of the dial is more sporty. I would have preferred index markers over tube-numerals. And I suspect most would have liked something a bit more classical, such as a design similar to the Cleveland Express. 

That said, I kinda like the look but I can't really figure out why.


----------



## Alansmithee

Once it starts hitting the grey market, the *real* price will make this a decent deal.


----------



## FLUGZEUG

You have to agree, Ball is fast becoming the new masters in marketing. No sooner do they hit the Engineer III preorder, then bang here comes the first in house which looks similar. I wanted my next to be a bit different and went with the Magneto Valor II. Being in the same "Ball" park price wise, I'll wait. Unless they release a variant of the Valor II with Navy Wings.


----------



## paintingtiger

Alansmithee said:


> Once it starts hitting the grey market, the *real* price will make this a decent deal.


You think $1799 for a nice chronometer in-house movement, on the bracelet is a decent deal?


----------



## MarkieB

Never quite understood the excitement when a company brings out its first in-house movement.

To put it in perspective, how would you feel if, when you boarded a Boeing747, you got the Captain saying:

_"Welcome to American Airlines flight 123 to London. Today we have ditched the tried and tested Rolls Royce engines and are using our first totally-made-in-our-shed engine, but on the bright side we have discounted tickets to make it more attractive...."_


----------



## allanzzz

Are outside watch makers able to service the watch? Or all in horse movements have to go back to their own watch makers?

Sent from my MI MAX using Tapatalk


----------



## FLUGZEUG

allanzzz said:


> Are outside watch makers able to service the watch? Or all in horse movements have to go back to their own watch makers?
> 
> Sent from my MI MAX using Tapatalk


It depends how truly in-house it is. If it's just Ball's take on an already existing movement, then some basics could be done.
Because this is their first, I would feel the safest returning it to Ball in case something goes wrong.

MarkieB does have a good point to make. Even in the Auto industry they tell you never to buy a model car if it's been redesigned instead of the yearly face lifts. Until they work out the bugs.

I would bet Ball put quite a bit of research, wear and tear torture testing before putting their reputation on the line.


----------



## COZ

Actually like this design even though it may be a bit dressy for. The blue is a nice hue, not too bright and not too gray. What kills it for me is the 21mm lugs on the 43mm version.


----------



## Karkarov

MarkieB said:


> Never quite understood the excitement when a company brings out its first in-house movement.
> 
> To put it in perspective, how would you feel if, when you boarded a Boeing747, you got the Captain saying:
> 
> _"Welcome to American Airlines flight 123 to London. Today we have ditched the tried and tested Rolls Royce engines and are using our first totally-made-in-our-shed engine, but on the bright side we have discounted tickets to make it more attractive...."_


Lol not quite the same thing. Bear in mind their in house movement is COSC certified, so we know it isn't a "made in our shed" movement, it is a legitimate watch movement. All about how you say it.

Like I was training some people at my job, we do a lot of corporate communications and I had to explain why you don't use the word "unfortunately" ever. They thought I was being stupid, so I brought in two rando people and told the first one "How would you feel if I told you that you won 1 million dollars?" They said the equivalent of "great". The next one I asked "How would you feel if I told you that you unfortunately only won 1 million dollars?" They said "Wait, I could have won more than 1 million?"


----------



## MarkieB

Karkarov said:


> Lol not quite the same thing. Bear in mind their in house movement is COSC certified, so we know it isn't a "made in our shed" movement, it is a legitimate watch movement. All about how you say it.
> 
> Like I was training some people at my job, we do a lot of corporate communications and I had to explain why you don't use the word "unfortunately" ever. They thought I was being stupid, so I brought in two rando people and told the first one "How would you feel if I told you that you won 1 million dollars?" They said the equivalent of "great". The next one I asked "How would you feel if I told you that you unfortunately only won 1 million dollars?" They said "Wait, I could have won more than 1 million?"


So if the aeroplane engine had worked ok on a test bench for a few weeks at ground level, and not in an actual aeroplane and not at 30,000ft you'd be happy that it'd be safe. And to be really in house it has to be made in Ball's shed. If they have simply taken an ETA and added a fancy hairspring, weird shock absorber and a rotor in the shape of a steam train it's not in-house.

But back to the point, if it's COSC certified then it's no better or worse than any COSC certified movement so why not buy the one that has proven to provide years of satisfactory service rather than the unproven one?


----------



## Karkarov

MarkieB said:


> But back to the point, if it's COSC certified then it's no better or worse than any COSC certified movement so why not buy the one that has proven to provide years of satisfactory service rather than the unproven one?


Again, in the watch world if you pass COSC certification you are proven. Most movements can't pass it. For example, generic ETA 2824-2's are not COSC certified (though there is a more expensive version that is), but you would trust one of those over a movement that passed the certification?

Also there is the fact that your airplane engine comparison holds no water, because they don't test airplane engines by putting them in planes and going to 30000 feet. They stick them on the test floor and simulate it for a few weeks, then if they pass, they put them in an actual plane. Just like watch movements really.

I get that you don't care that they made their own movement, but custom made movements are generally more complex, and unique than generic ones. It is the same reason someone will pay a 100-150 dollar mark up for a microbrand watch with a dial made from a low grade meteorite over the generic black brushed dial. It is more unique, more custom, and more interesting.


----------



## paintingtiger

Karkarov said:


> MarkieB said:
> 
> 
> 
> But back to the point, if it's COSC certified then it's no better or worse than any COSC certified movement so why not buy the one that has proven to provide years of satisfactory service rather than the unproven one?
> 
> 
> 
> Again, in the watch world if you pass COSC certification you are proven. Most movements can't pass it. For example, generic ETA 2824-2's are not COSC certified (though there is a more expensive version that is), but you would trust one of those over a movement that passed the certification?
> 
> Also there is the fact that your airplane engine comparison holds no water, because they don't test airplane engines by putting them in planes and going to 30000 feet. They stick them on the test floor and simulate it for a few weeks, then if they pass, they put them in an actual plane. Just like watch movements really.
> 
> I get that you don't care that they made their own movement, but custom made movements are generally more complex, and unique than generic ones. It is the same reason someone will pay a 100-150 dollar mark up for a microbrand watch with a dial made from a low grade meteorite over the generic black brushed dial. It is more unique, more custom, and more interesting.
Click to expand...

Very well said. I totally agree.


----------



## drummer13

allanzzz said:


> Are outside watch makers able to service the watch? Or all in horse movements have to go back to their own watch makers?
> 
> Sent from my MI MAX using Tapatalk


The recent negative service posts have me holding my fire. I'll let time pass a bit.


----------



## UofRSpider

The term "in house" is used quite loosely today. I cant imagine Ball designing and producing a totally in house movement.


----------



## 08crd

Oh well, bit the bullet and ordered one. 
It isn't everyday you get to pick up a first issue, of a new in house movement, from a fairly desirable maker.
The price seems pretty good and isn't much different, from one with the ETA movement.
Who knows, this might be the start of something big, for Ball.
Anyway, I've been looking at adding a Ball to my collection, no pun intended.


----------



## gtuck

From my limited experience over the last half dozen years and a dozen watches that those with COSC certification have been consistent and accurate in time keeping while those without have had to be regulated at least once. I'm not in the market now, but if I was, I'd take a chance on this watch!


----------



## 08crd

Well the way I looked at it was, I like the Ball watches and have been looking at buying one, I just like the design and the idea of the tritium tubes.

The only reason I haven't bought one already, is because I couldn't justify buying a Ball when I could buy an Omega with the same movement, for a similar price.

Now they have produced an in house movement, there is a degree of separation, with other mid tier producers. There is a degree of risk, but if the movement proves successful, it should lift Ball to a new level.

All those manufacture's like IWC, Brietling, Oris, Longines, are in the same boat, at least Ball have a bit of individuality about them, with the tritium tubes.

I know there are cheaper makers who use them, but those who are interested are on ebay, not watchuseek. 

Those who design an in house movement will be judged on their merit, which is good IMO, and those who buy in movements will rely on badge credibility.

Having said that, it still will come down to personal preference, for the mass market. I would think only those interested in watches, care what movement is actually used.

I don't have a Tag/Heuer, I've never liked them and even though they have recently produced an in house movement, I'm not interested. They are just not my bag, like some others have said, they should drop the Tag and re invent themselves as heuer.

It certainly comes down to personal preference, if you really don't like it, don't buy it.

If you really like it and you can afford it, why not? unless you have something better to spend your money on. lol


----------



## samanator

FLUGZEUG said:


> You have to agree, Ball is fast becoming the new masters in marketing. No sooner do they hit the Engineer III preorder, then bang here comes the first in house which looks similar. I wanted my next to be a bit different and went with the Magneto Valor II. Being in the same "Ball" park price wise, I'll wait. Unless they release a variant of the Valor II with Navy Wings.


Technically the Manufacture was the first manufactured movement Ball. Admittedly this is a far better version of the manufactured movement with 2.5 times the power reserve of the other. This is a more worthy movement, where the other was barely a ETA wanna be.

Even the watch corrects may of the more recent design mistakes. At least it has a tube on the second hand, and the date being more in center does not interfere with the 3 in any way. The only thing I'm not certain about is all the tick marks on between each second mark. Kind of busy.


----------



## DLRIDES

The term “manufactured caliber” and “in house movement” has beeen used quite loosely in recent years. Loosely meaning the manufacturers have LIED. Ball needs to define the terms.


----------



## 08crd

samanator said:


> Technically the Manufacture was the first manufactured movement Ball. Admittedly this is a far better version of the manufactured movement with 2.5 times the power reserve of the other. This is a more worthy movement, where the other was barely a ETA wanna be.
> 
> Even the watch corrects may of the more recent design mistakes. At least it has a tube on the second hand, and the date being more in center does not interfere with the 3 in any way. The only thing I'm not certain about is all the tick marks on between each second mark. Kind of busy.


From what I've read the manufacture movement was Ball designed, the manufacture of the parts was outsourced, and the assembly was done inhouse.

Apparently the 7309, was done completely in house, time will tell. The truth has a way of coming out, if it isn't an in house movement, they may find themselves in hot water.

But having said that, Ball has said on numerous occasions since 2014, that they were developing an in house movement.


----------



## surfuz

The dial does not draw me that much initially.. But got it coz I like the caseback. And the allure of first of start of series. Got the grey dial, #1. 

I read in one of the Ball FB responses that the house movement will be next housed in EHC model with springlock. Of course, to be taken with a pinch of salt.

So let it be written. So let it be done.


----------



## samanator

08crd said:


> From what I've read the manufacture movement was Ball designed, the manufacture of the parts was outsourced, and the assembly was done inhouse.
> 
> Apparently the 7309, was done completely in house, time will tell. The truth has a way of coming out, if it isn't an in house movement, they may find themselves in hot water.
> 
> But having said that, Ball has said on numerous occasions since 2014, that they were developing an in house movement.


Manufactured has become an industry standard term, and is very clear over the past few years without defining further. It does not mean in-house, and there really only less than the fingers on one hand of true in-house movement companies. As an example, all members of the Trinity would be manufactured. Even Omega is seen as manufactured even though Swatch group owns the source of the lion's shares of hairsprings used throughout the world. Manufactured indicates they own the design, build or source the parts to assemble at their facility.

Possibly the best thing Ariel Adams wrote on ABTW was his suggestion of common movement terms a few years ago. These seem to be accepted in the industry now, and even used to communicate these items in major publications like Watch time.


----------



## samanator

surfuz said:


> The dial does not draw me that much initially.. But got it coz I like the caseback. And the allure of first of start of series. Got the grey dial, #1.
> 
> I read in one of the Ball FB responses that the house movement will be next housed in EHC model with springlock. Of course, to be taken with a pinch of salt.
> 
> So let it be written. So let it be done.


This is honestly the most tempting item Ball has released in the past three years. I'm still deciding if I should purchase now, or wait until preowned are available given Ball's current questionable status of their sales model and pricing. They seem to still be deluded that they can get the post preorder price like it was a real thing. I have until the end of January so no rush.


----------



## Karriope

The sparse info that Ball provides on their calibres now includes the RRM7309 as it's labelled on the movement; if anyone wanted to compare it to calibres they may already know. It's certainly substantially larger than the 2824 or 2892 for instance... Perhaps a longer mainspring?

If someone were to ask me, a major letdown is the monochrome coloration of the gas tubes; they could have done more to make it stand out for a significant model debuting an IHM. Note though the page describes it as their "first movement made completely in-house". To me that specific language could imply they _manufacture _it in-house, it might not be an in-house _design_.

At any rate if anything this EMC could hold value as a milestone model; the one they debuted RRM7309 in. Whether that turns out to be true or not will be something else.


----------



## Karriope

... apparently I can't edit my post right now and I presume because I'm below some limits. But I meant to include this.


----------



## 08crd

surfuz said:


> The dial does not draw me that much initially.. But got it coz I like the caseback. And the allure of first of start of series. Got the grey dial, #1.
> 
> I read in one of the Ball FB responses that the house movement will be next housed in EHC model with springlock. Of course, to be taken with a pinch of salt.
> 
> So let it be written. So let it be done.


Well I am thinking the same as yourself, but when I first looked at the blackface #3 was available, by the time I had finished yes/no ing I had to settle with #4.
I guess Ball will just reduce the number at 31st January, if they aren't all taken up, which would I guess would be fine by the collectors.


----------



## surfuz

I believe the remaining stock will go to the ADs. So online preorders have first dip. 

So let it be written. So let it be done.


----------



## verreauxi

I pulled the trigger and managed to get #10 in black dial. Now the wait until June...


----------



## 08crd

verreauxi said:


> I pulled the trigger and managed to get #10 in black dial. Now the wait until June...


Is June the expected delivery date? I haven't been able to find anything regarding delivery time.


----------



## verreauxi

I'm pretty sure I read the June delivery date here on this thread (at least I think I did). That said, it took the Night Breaker about 5-6 months to ship, so June seems like a good estimate.


----------



## 08crd

verreauxi said:


> I'm pretty sure I read the June delivery date here on this thread (at least I think I did). That said, it took the Night Breaker about 5-6 months to ship, so June seems like a good estimate.


Oh well, hope it is worth the wait.


----------



## 08crd

Another question of the more experienced members, I purchased the watch on 28/12/2017. 
I haven't received any confirmation, of the order or the payment, i know it is holiday time, but i would have thought a confirmation email would be normal protocol.
I've never dealt directly with Ball before, so maybe this is normal, but it seems a bit weird to me.


----------



## surfuz

08crd said:


> Another question of the more experienced members, I purchased the watch on 28/12/2017.
> I haven't received any confirmation, of the order or the payment, i know it is holiday time, but i would have thought a confirmation email would be normal protocol.
> I've never dealt directly with Ball before, so maybe this is normal, but it seems a bit weird to me.


Hi 08crd,

Perhaps you can check the status at the preorder site under accounts?

I took part in the recent bid auction and there is no email too. I think the staffs are either still having holiday or busy clearing backlog.

Would also suggest u fire off a query at Ball FB messenger. My experience is that FB response is usually faster than email.

So let it be written. So let it be done.


----------



## 08crd

surfuz said:


> Hi 08crd,
> 
> Perhaps you can check the status at the preorder site under accounts?
> 
> I took part in the recent bid auction and there is no email too. I think the staffs are either still having holiday or busy clearing backlog.
> 
> Would also suggest u fire off a query at Ball FB messenger. My experience is that FB response is usually faster than email.
> 
> So let it be written. So let it be done.


Thanks for that, it worked a treat, re registered then went to the pre order site.


----------



## jinfaep

there's something about the baseplate that looks off, i think its all the empty space around the balance that looks almost as if this is a trial movement awaiting further complications to be added


----------



## bracky72

Your comparing it to other movements. If it is indeed in-house it’s refreshing that it actually looks different.


----------



## surfuz

I'm not familiar with the movements, so am soaking in what you guys are saying  

Design wise, would have been better if the rotor is skeletonized or made smaller to show more of the inner workings. 

So let it be written. So let it be done.


----------



## xherion

The rotor looks like Omega co-axial though, pretty nice.


----------



## 08crd

To me, if it is designed with further complications in mind that's good, I'm not a big fan of complications.
If you don't know what Month it is, you should be using a phone, not a watch.
My watches have very few complications, actually the only one I do have with a lot of complications, I am thinking of moving on.


----------



## mosy

Why'd they put the date wheel between the 4 and 5 on the 40mm version?! Killed it for me. Would be all over this if not for that.


----------



## Bradjhomes

mosy said:


> Why'd they put the date wheel between the 4 and 5 on the 40mm version?! Killed it for me. Would be all over this if not for that.


At 3 it would cut off part of the numeral.

Better to leave the date out altogether


----------



## 08crd

verreauxi said:


> I'm pretty sure I read the June delivery date here on this thread (at least I think I did). That said, it took the Night Breaker about 5-6 months to ship, so June seems like a good estimate.


Just received an email from Ball, delivery April, May, here's hoping.


----------



## surfuz

Based on past experiences, I'm thinking, actual delivery will be June if lucky. Likely late July... Perhaps even August. 

So let it be written. So let it be done.


----------



## 08crd

Well surfuz, I have trusted your learned response and decided to go on a three month holiday.
Back on the 16th June, better idea than sitting around waiting. lol


----------



## surfuz

08crd said:


> Well surfuz, I have trusted your learned response and decided to go on a three month holiday.
> Back on the 16th June, better idea than sitting around waiting. lol


I think they want us to keep checking... And continue buying more preorders while waiting.. LOL

So let it be written. So let it be done.


----------



## surfuz

I received an email today saying that Ball will begin shipping out from Swiss workshop starting last week of May.

Mid June is a good date for first few batches I think 

Interestingly, this time round the email doesn't come with the usual preorder pic they have of the watches in state of production.

It has been so long, I have sort of forgotten what the watch looks like


----------



## Burningstorm

A little late i know - Im glad Ball are developing themselves and have their first 'in-house' I think its a real positive move. I do feel Ball have a unique selling point with the Tritium tubes. So with both in mind it makes a very interesting future for the company!

But like someone mentioned above this watch costing £3000.... wow... when you think you could pick up an omega 8900 (SP or PO) IWC pilot for the same price etc - thats a gamble.... really OP?

I really cant wait to here some reviews... i really do hope people are happy!


----------



## 08crd

surfuz said:


> I received an email today saying that Ball will begin shipping out from Swiss workshop starting last week of May.
> 
> Mid June is a good date for first few batches I think
> 
> Interestingly, this time round the email doesn't come with the usual preorder pic they have of the watches in state of production.
> 
> It has been so long, I have sort of forgotten what the watch looks like


I don't get back home until mid June, so delivery should work out perfect, well I'm ever the optimist.
Problem is, I've picked up a Zenith Elite chrono with el primero movement and a Seiko Presage, while on holidays.
So I will have to slow down a bit, or start and sell some of the collection. lol


----------



## surfuz

Mine is a #1, so will update when I get mine, hopefully in time for my birthday, before going for a trip. 

I gave away my Ball Nightbreaker. Dismantled an old quartz as part of hobby. These freed up some space. 

So let it be written. So let it be done.


----------



## 08crd

surfuz said:


> Mine is a #1, so will update when I get mine, hopefully in time for my birthday, before going for a trip.
> 
> I gave away my Ball Nightbreaker. Dismantled an old quartz as part of hobby. These freed up some space.
> 
> So let it be written. So let it be done.


Mine's number 4, I hope more people have bought some. LOL
I will move on all my quartz watches, I'm really getting to the point I have to rationalize.


----------



## PilotRuss

Anyone received their Engineer M Challenger yet?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## surfuz

No news yet. 

So let it be written. So let it be done.


----------



## 08crd

Home on Saturday anyone heard anything?


----------



## surfuz

Coming to mid June, no news. 

So let it be written. So let it be done.


----------



## surfuz

I received notification, mine is on the way. 

So let it be written. So let it be done.


----------



## s1gma

surfuz said:


> I received notification, mine is on the way.
> 
> So let it be written. So let it be done.


Be sure to post pics


----------



## 08crd

Magic, I hope mine is, I think there will be extra duty, if it doesn't arrive before July 1.

Which will really annoy me.


----------



## lovedeep

Waiting for the pics guys...


----------



## surfuz

Please pardon the poor pics.

This watch looks great with office wear. Highly legible, long hands. And the reflectors makes it really easy to tell the time during daytime.

The dial is simple, it makes me think of those smart watch displays. But this is the real thing, I like the play of light.

Tritium tubes are very bright even though they are thin. I have bought several preorders, this is one of the brightest. I don't understand the logic, maybe for some batch, the tubes are already 'old' by the time they are assembled to the dial.









So let it be written. So let it be done.


----------



## 08crd

That looks great.
Hope mine arrives soon.


----------



## surfuz

The night shot using hp camera. No editing other than cropping of the image. No shining of UV to make the tube brighter. No manual mode when taking the pic as the watch is bright enough for the autofocus. The pic is taken 'as is'.

The tube can fight with luminova paint of other watches the moment the light goes off.. No need to wait till the luminova wears off.

Hope u folks get the 'good batch' of tubes too!

This is truly a great day and night watch.









So let it be written. So let it be done.


----------



## bmfang

Nice looking dial and overall look!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## paintingtiger

surfuz said:


> Please pardon the poor pics.
> 
> This watch looks great with office wear. Highly legible, long hands. And the reflectors makes it really easy to tell the time during daytime.
> 
> The dial is simple, it makes me think of those smart watch displays. But this is the real thing, I like the play of light.
> 
> Tritium tubes are very bright even though they are thin. I have bought several preorders, this is one of the brightest. I don't understand the logic, maybe for some batch, the tubes are already 'old' by the time they are assembled to the dial.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So let it be written. So let it be done.


Looks great! Been waiting to see one of these. What are your impressions of the movement, in terms of performance and feel?


----------



## surfuz

paintingtiger said:


> Looks great! Been waiting to see one of these. What are your impressions of the movement, in terms of performance and feel?


I like it that the movement is large, well suited for the watch. Balance wheel is large too. There is this plate under the rotor which pretty much covers up everything, making it boring. There is further opportunity for the movement to be better decorated.

Not sure about accuracy and actual power reserve against spec of 80 hours as I have not tested it.

Have been wearing AeroGMT II in the weeks prior to receiving this, so the watch feels light. As the tubes forming digits are very close together, feels like I'm wearing a smartwatch in total darkness.

Markings on the movement include: RRM3709, B00930, SWISS MADE - TWENTY-FIVE (25) JEWELS, MANUFACTURE. Suspect the B00930 is serial number of my movement. We can confirm this once more folks have received theirs.

So let it be written. So let it be done.


----------



## surfuz

Was scrolling up.. from jinfaep's post, there is a picture of movement with number B00196. 

So let it be written. So let it be done.


----------



## verreauxi

Very cool. Thanks for posting. I'm excited to get mine! I also ordered a black dial (#10, if I recall). It'll be nice to see how the black dial looks like versus the blue and gray. Looking forward to everyone's pics.


----------



## verreauxi

Anyone get any recent shipping updates? I got one in mid-May saying it was ship in early/mid June. But so far, I got nothing!


----------



## 08crd

It is becoming a bit annoying, if Surfuz has his, why haven't some of the others arrived?


----------



## verreauxi

Received an email from Ball this morning saying my watch has shipped from Switzerland and is going to the USA distributor, who will then send it out. 

If I recall from my Night Breaker order, this will take about another week total.


----------



## anabuki

Got it yesterday...


----------



## DRobotic

I love it. The only thing that kills it for me is the PCLs, if they had used a fully brushed oyster style bracelet & the non-preorder price wasn't outrageous I'd be all over it & possibly never need to scratch that Explorer I itch.


----------



## xherion

Nice, the indices look like they are floating.


----------



## surfuz

anabuki said:


> Got it yesterday...
> View attachment 13258865
> 
> 
> View attachment 13258875
> 
> 
> View attachment 13258877
> 
> 
> View attachment 13258879
> 
> 
> View attachment 13258881


Congrats on getting yours! I see that they gave u a free gift.. That's for the delay?

So let it be written. So let it be done.


----------



## anabuki

surfuz said:


> Congrats on getting yours! I see that they gave u a free gift.. That's for the delay?
> 
> So let it be written. So let it be done.


I dont think so. :-/ 
It's rather from Polish Ball AD - "Morwa"


----------



## Alan From New York

anabuki said:


> I dont think so. :-/
> It's rather from Polish Ball AD - "Morwa"
> 
> View attachment 13260177


I love flashlights! But you're probably right. Here in the States, I've gotten a Silver Star and a Nightbreaker, but no freebies.


----------



## Alan From New York

anabuki said:


> Got it yesterday...
> View attachment 13258865
> 
> 
> View attachment 13258877


I know Poland is closer than Pennsylvania, but it's over six months and the thrill of acquisition is being replaced by the disappointment in punctuality. And the Navigator was promised a June arrival and hasn't arrived either. (No email for that one.) Wearing my other Balls to pacify me.


----------



## BerndInBigD

Has anybody heard from the US distributor yet? Last email I received from Ball was about a week ago saying that the watches are on their way to the US distributor who is suppossd to send them on to us.


----------



## verreauxi

BerndInBigD said:


> Has anybody heard from the US distributor yet? Last email I received from Ball was about a week ago saying that the watches are on their way to the US distributor who is suppossd to send them on to us.


The US distributor, it appears, isn't going to send you a separate email. You'll just get an email from UPS if you have an account with them with shipping info. Otherwise, it will just show up. Mine is due to arrive tomorrow.


----------



## verreauxi

anabuki said:


> Got it yesterday...
> View attachment 13258865
> 
> 
> View attachment 13258875
> 
> 
> View attachment 13258877
> 
> 
> View attachment 13258879
> 
> 
> View attachment 13258881


Looks great. Did they offer this model in 40 and 43mm? I seem to recall that mine was to have a Day/Date, whereas yours has only the date. But I also could be not remembering correctly...been so long since I placed the order.


----------



## Alan From New York

According to a just received email, my Challenger arrives this Monday.


----------



## verreauxi

Just got mine today. I switched out the bracelet for a silicon strap since it is hot out here. Really liking this watch so far!


----------



## Alan From New York

verreauxi said:


> Just got mine today. I switched out the bracelet for a silicon strap since it is hot out here. Really liking this watch so far!


Nice photos. I got another email from Ball on Friday informing me that my Navigator will be arriving very soon. (And that takes care of all impending watch buys.) ;-)


----------



## 08crd

I was phoned yesterday, the watch is in Australia and will be couriered today. YEH


----------



## Hotblack Desiato

Can't wait to start seeing some more photos of you all with your newly delivered watches!


----------



## Alan From New York

verreauxi said:


> Just got mine today. I switched out the bracelet for a silicon strap since it is hot out here. Really liking this watch so far!



My watch arrived yesterday. But is it mine? The inscription reads, "Disce Pati" and not "Alan Griff." And the number I requested, "3," is printed, "86." The serial number matches the documentation. I sent an email to Ball and put the watch back in the box.




















I am less than thrilled.


----------



## surfuz

Seems like there is a mixup?

How do you find the tritium tubes? Mine glow really well, am wondering if it's peculiar to this model. 

So let it be written. So let it be done.


----------



## Alan From New York

surfuz said:


> Seems like there is a mixup?
> 
> How do you find the tritium tubes? Mine glow really well, am wondering if it's peculiar to this model.
> 
> So let it be written. So let it be done.


Put it back in the box pretty fast, so I don't know. Watch is nicer, and bigger, looking in person.


----------



## BerndInBigD

Mine came yesterday🤗🤗🤗. First pic is in full sun, second in the shade. Love the slate blue (?) dial. Lume is georgeous too👍


----------



## BerndInBigD

New inhouse movement is pretty good too. So far it is off by less then a second over a 24 hour period


----------



## 08crd

Well it arrived, nice looking watch, the tubes don't seem overly bright. The photo was taken in a dark room camera set on iso 1600, the tubes certainly don't jump at you, but it is my first Ball so have nothing to compare it with.

The movement, looks pretty robust, so should be a good everyday wearer. It certainly isn't as complex as the Zenith, that's for sure.


----------



## paintingtiger

08crd said:


> Well it arrived, nice looking watch, the tubes don't seem overly bright. The photo was taken in a dark room camera set on iso 1600, the tubes certainly don't jump at you, but it is my first Ball so have nothing to compare it with.
> 
> The movement, looks pretty robust, so should be a good everyday wearer. It certainly isn't as complex as the Zenith, that's for sure.
> 
> View attachment 13295371
> 
> 
> View attachment 13295373
> 
> 
> View attachment 13295377
> 
> 
> View attachment 13295379
> 
> 
> View attachment 13295381


That looks great! Is that the black or gray dial? Any chance we can see a wrist shot?


----------



## 08crd

Here is a wrist shot, I'm definitely no wrist model though. lol
By the way, the Ball is a black face, well actually both watches are.









I thought I would compare the Ball tubes, with a Citizen eco drive blue lume, similar size, same camera setting.

















The Ball will stay the same brightness, whereas the lume will decay overnight, but just thought the comparison may be handy for someone.


----------



## PilotRuss

Got mine yesterday. Really like it so far. Nice and bright tubes. Had to turn it away from me on my night stand as it was keeping me awake.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki

08crd said:


> The movement, looks pretty robust, so should be a good everyday wearer. It certainly isn't as complex as the Zenith, that's for sure.


It looks, for sure, much more boring than Parnis' :-(


----------



## 08crd

Went away for the weekend, wore the Ball, love it. Easy to read the time at night, comfortable and keeping excellent time. 
I think it will be my everyday wearer, well for now. lol


----------



## Alan From New York

08crd said:


> Well it arrived, nice looking watch, the tubes don't seem overly bright. The photo was taken in a dark room camera set on iso 1600, the tubes certainly don't jump at you, but it is my first Ball so have nothing to compare it with.
> 
> The movement, looks pretty robust, so should be a good everyday wearer. It certainly isn't as complex as the Zenith, that's for sure.




I was wearing Balls before mine came and now that it's on it's way back to Florida, I'm tritium "starved," so I have a Deep Blue on. Just want to say that your Balls are beautiful.


----------



## 08crd

Alan From New York said:


> I was wearing Balls before mine came and now that it's on it's way back to Florida, I'm tritium "starved," so I have a Deep Blue on. Just want to say that your Balls are beautiful.


Yes my Ball's pretty nice, shame you had to send yours off, hope when it returns it feels as good.


----------



## 08crd

Alan From New York said:


> I was wearing Balls before mine came and now that it's on it's way back to Florida, I'm tritium "starved," so I have a Deep Blue on. Just want to say that your Balls are beautiful.


Have they found where they sent your original Ball?


----------



## Alan From New York

08crd said:


> Have they found where they sent your original Ball?


Not a peep. Envious of all the Challengers and Navigators posted before mine's arrivals. (But the Seiko I ordered four days ago (from Singapore!) came this morning. With a free NATO strap!)


----------



## philskywalker

I. must. have. one... lol


----------



## 08crd

verreauxi said:


> Just got mine today. I switched out the bracelet for a silicon strap since it is hot out here. Really liking this watch so far!
> 
> View attachment 13281829
> 
> 
> View attachment 13281853
> 
> 
> View attachment 13281861


I'm swapping out my metal band to silicon rubber as well, I'm not overly taken with the metal band, a bit too much bling for me.


----------



## polivier

Looks like they've done away with the colored gas tubes ? I have not followed Ball since 2015, when I sold my Trainmaster Cleveland Express with the blue dial...


----------



## bmfang

polivier said:


> Looks like they've done away with the colored gas tubes ? I have not followed Ball since 2015, when I sold my Trainmaster Cleveland Express with the blue dial...


Nope, the tritium tubes are still there.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## polivier

Sorry, I meant "colored tritium gas tubes". I seem to remember that some models have tubes with more than one color (green hour marker dots & hands, red 12'oclock dot)


----------



## Alan From New York

It's been over a month- the Navigator arrives today. When asked for a progress report on the Challenger M, BallUSA pretty much replied, "Huh?" I shoulda kept the one they sent by mistake.


----------



## Alan From New York

Alan From New York said:


> It's been over a month- the Navigator arrives today. When asked for a progress report on the Challenger M, BallUSA pretty much replied, "Huh?" I shoulda kept the one they sent by mistake.


After BallUSA said, "Huh?" they apologized and said they would try to fix the problem. Friday afternoon, BallUSA sent the watch back to me, still incorrectly numbered and inscribed. You win, Ball. I'm keeping it.


----------



## 08crd

Quick question, when the tritium tubes lose their glow, is it expensive to get them replaced? It looks as though Ball have mounted them on a seperate panel, to facilitate replacement.


----------



## Heljestrand

Came to me "pre-loved" from a forum member. On previously unworn OEM stainless bracelet for the time being.


----------

